

How You Consist of Trillions of Tiny Machines - boh
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2015/jul/09/how-you-consist-trillions-tiny-machines/

======
zpatel
A great design needs an amazing designer, with due respect the scientists
should focus on finding patterns in nature to increase our knowledge of the
universe, not on the philosophy of life. They did not witness creation, and
moreover their theories keep changing with time, but in the process they
mislead others.

~~~
amalag
Science will only look more and more foolish and they attempt to reduce all
life to chemical interactions and deny they exist at all.

Such philosophical principals of atheism were dealt with thousands of years
ago in philosophical debates between Hindus and Buddhists. Such dialogue and
defense of the self lasted hundreds of years and objections by the new
philosophies of the Buddhists were adequately answered by scholars. One can
see how Buddhism withdrew from its birthplace as it failed to take hold.

~~~
fractallyte
Science and atheism are _not_ the same thing.

Science reveals the nature of the Universe, whether you believe it was
designed/created by an almighty 'Creator', or came into existence through
other means. Doing 'science' means following the evidence wherever it leads,
even the result turns out to be unsettling or disagreeable.

Denying Science means that you deny the Universe, and thus the work of your
Creator.

Lastly, many scientists hold deeply religious views.

~~~
amalag
Yes by science looking more foolish I meant a science which holds that the
existence of a superior being is unscientific. The vedic/hindu modes of
thought held there are more powerful beings than a Creator. In fact the
almighty entity does not deal with creating a material manifestation.

------
DrScump
"The electron “hole” thus formed in the manganese quartet is filled with
electrons from a water molecule. This causes the water molecule to fall apart,
creating free oxygen."

The only electrons (plural) from one water molecule would be from the two
hydrogen atoms, right? That would liberate one or two electrons and leave one
or two stray protons (or hydrogen cations)... which go _where_?

Or, am I missing something?

